# Button next to cancle



## DJinATL (3 mo ago)

what does the steering wheel / road button next to the cancel do besides change from bland to blue?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DJinATL said:


> what does the steering wheel / road button next to the cancel do besides change from bland to blue?


That switches between "Autopilot" and "Navigate on Autopilot".
This video explains things in more detail.









Navigate on Autopilot | Tesla







www.tesla.com


----------

